# Update on my Freddy and Poos



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This has been an extremely hard few weeks, but for the Grace of God we have done very well. Freddy had a massive one time Radiation treatment directed at the tumor in his liver yesterday. He has to be sequestered to the bedroom for 3 days as the dose of Radiation is not safe for other people or dogs to be within 3 feet of for over 3 minutes at a time. He did not experience any nausea or fever which was gratefully rare. 
I think it has been harder on our poos than on me! They have taken up residence outside our bedroom door and each time I let them outside, they actually go to the bedroom window and peek inside to see "poppy". I am including a picture of Freddy just before his tratment and the poos peeking.
We will go back in a few weeks for another scan to see if the tumor has been reduced in size. If so we can have the remainder surgically removed.
Thank you all for thoughts and prayers!! We are very optomistic!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us in the loop, Nanci Freddy and you are much in my thoughts and prayers.
Much love to you, Freddy and poor Sami and Carley. They are going to be so happy when they are allowed to give Freddy some 'poo loving


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nanci if all the cancer treatment centers were well stocked with cockapoos none of us who frequent them would have to face our stress alone. Have been hearing amazing things of late about the starvation of liver cancer cells and how the condition might soon be just a chronic condition and nothing to fear. So encouraging to know we are at the cusp of all these breakthroughs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My thoughts, prayers , best wishes and love are with you and your lovely Freddy. I hope you Sami and Carley can have Daddy back soon and that his treatment is successful xxxxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Nanci if all the cancer treatment centers were well stocked with cockapoos none of us who frequent them would have to face our stress alone. Have been hearing amazing things of late about the starvation of liver cancer cells and how the condition might soon be just a chronic condition and nothing to fear. So encouraging to know we are at the cusp of all these breakthroughs.


You are soooo right!! The physicians have been so very encouraging, even with this tumor as large as it is they are very hopeful. We had such a wonderful team of Medical professionals, all smiling and answering every single question with such precision it was amazing. He is still doing very well, has been eating well and overall only lost about 5 lbs. Sami and Carley were carried into the room for a brief visit at a distance. Carley was beating me to death with her tail and licking the air trying to give him some kisses.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so glad that the treatment went well, prayers for a good report after the scan in a few weeks. Wow will he have alot of poo kisses and cuddles soon and that would help bolster anyones spirts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So great to hear from you Nanci!

Love and positive thoughts with you, Freddy, your poos and family. How precious life is, it all sounds very positive indeed. 

Sami and Carley are so lovely! Lovely lovely poos! Thank goodness you have them by your side, both of you - even if it's through a window! Xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

God love you both. That second picture had me in tears they are so loving and loyal. I bet they can't wait till they can love him up!!! I'm praying for you all. God does amazing things.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i feel so bad. i seen the poos looking for him and i can feel there love for ,him. i think every thing will come out to just be fine ,it has to with all the prayers you got going for you and your hubby all will be well,and bless them poor little poos that love him so much..god bless you all


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Keep posting Nanci! Positive thoughts are beaming across the ocean by the bucket load xxx


----------



## richjon (Mar 25, 2014)

hoping every thing goes well, keep your spirit up and think of walking soon with your lovely cockapoos, best wishes from john and my 3 cockapoo babies lewis, alfie and roxie Xx


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Keep strong Nancy. You are obviously in the best possible hands. 
Soon the poos will be able to jump all over Freddie and give him lots of kisses.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like things are going well. And the love of your two poos - priceless. Keeping you all in our hearts and sending healing thoughts to Freddie. 

Lexi&Beemer & Maureen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What lovely dogs - sending tons and tons of positive thoughts


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That sounds really positive and encouraging, I can see Freddy has the best furry nurses to look after him.
Wishing you all the very best in this fight, Freddy can beat it!! Xxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for updating us Nanci, as if you don't have enough going on!! Glad all is going well, great that Freddie has such wonderful experts and carers looking after him, oh and he must know those gorgeous dogs are just waiting to cover him with poo kisses when Daddy is allowed some furry love! lots of Love and Prayers from this house too. xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I will try to get some pictures of them seeing Freddy after three days tomorrow . . . it may just be a blur!!! lol They get 2 visits a day (In my arms) of 3 minutes and he just talks and coos to them. Its so sweet . . . they wait at the bedroom door for hours just for a little tiny visit. I also caught him sticking his fingers under the doorjam!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless your babies! Love the pic if them looking through the window. It must be so hard for Freddie not to be able to have snuggles! It great news that the treatment didn't cause Freddy any nasty side effects. You are all still in my thoughts and prayers. Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad everything is going well so far. What sweet loyal poos you have.
Sending prayers and well wishes for Freddy and your family.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Healing thoughts coming to you and Freddy every day. 
that second shot sure pulls on the heart. What love. from both sides of that window. I bet they cant wait for their big snuggles. 
Keep well yourself, dont forget about you during this time. 
Love and hugs and big poo snuggles.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Healing thoughts to Freddy, Nanci. have got everything crossed for you. Keep strong all of you.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Positive healing hugs to you freddy and your poos! Your sound incredibly upbeat and wishing your hubby a speedy recovery! The poo's obviously need their poppy back! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

